# Black walnut as a pollen source?



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

That's a good question and my guess (and it's only a guess) is that it wouldn't be more than a minor source simply because it remains dormant for so long in the spring that by the time it produces any pollen there are many more attractive plants for the bees to work.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

I have read that bees will readily use black walnut as a pollen source. However, like Jim pointed out, I have not seen the bees on our walnut trees. 

You never know, this year they couldn cover our walnut trees.


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

The walnuts are the last trees to bloom here, and they are coming out now, but there are currently many other sources available (henbit, dandelion, ..honeysuckle). I was mostly curious, figured that with such a mother lode of pollen from all of the trees that it would be a shame if walnuts weren't of much use. I have tried to see if any bees were working the trees, but any trees near my house are all over 50 feet tall and it's not quite possible for me to espy any activity from ground level.

I guess another part of me is also hopeful to find the answer was 'yes.' After years of having to rake nuts before mowing, rolling ankles and parking the cars away from underneath it would be nice to know that some bee benefits could be obtained.


----------

